# Ford F-53 / F-550 Chassis Confusion



## mhbell (Aug 7, 2015)

A While back I did a VIN number check and a Search on my four winds Hurrican e 31D. The vin number has a F-53 in it. It is 1F6MF53Y460 Running a check on it produced some funny results Some say it is a F-550 chassis and some say F-53. Is the F-550 chassis the same as the F-53? I got my Registration from the DMV the other day and it says Year: 2006 Make: Ford Model: F550 Type Truck: Body Style: Motor Home. Can anyone shed some light on this? is the F-550 chassis different from the F-53? What is the difference if any?
THanks
Mel


----------

